# Australian Sea Snake Baron



## Darley (Dec 28, 2005)

Well got this for a while and did put in practice before Christmas, several e-mail with Don ( it's virgil ) about pressurised PR, here's the result, Pressurised PR darken the skin as Sea Snake skin are thicker than rattler snake skin and they use chermical to tanned.
Comments are welcome


----------



## Texas Taco (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks good but maybe you should send it to Texas to let me test it for proper balance.   []


----------



## dancrafted (Dec 28, 2005)

way kwell. I luv snake skin pens.


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 28, 2005)

Serge,
That's pretty darn slick! Or should I say slimy? So, It's an actual sea snake skin? Did you catch it?


----------



## vick (Dec 28, 2005)

very nice.


----------



## ldimick (Dec 29, 2005)

We went to the Long Beach aquarium last night and saw a few of these. They look much better wrapped around a pen tube encased in epoxy. Very nice.[]


----------



## Darley (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Serge,
> That's pretty darn slick! Or should I say slimy? So, It's an actual sea snake skin? Did you catch it?



Ron I brough the skin ( 2 skins actually, different patten)they are 1.85 metre each or 6' long they are a little thick than the rattle snake like a thin cardboard paper, some people got the snake when fishing but prefert to cut the line rather take the ook out of the snake mouth, they give a nasty bite, the skins I got have no scales






<br />


<br />


----------



## Darley (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hemibee_
> <br />Looks good but maybe you should send it to Texas to let me test it for proper balance.   []



Sorry Tony this pen is made for lefty only and it will be un-balanced for you []


----------



## Texas Taco (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Darley_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Dang, missed out on another one...............wait a minute, my youngest is left handed.............[]


----------



## DWK5150 (Dec 29, 2005)

Cool looks really good.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 29, 2005)

The pen: Yes. Swimming with those critters: No.
Beautiful.


----------



## terry q (Dec 29, 2005)

Serge

A very good looking pen.  If I had to chose between yours and a rattler pen it would be a very hard decision.  Does anyone have a process on how to make the blanks for a skin pen?

Terry


----------



## darbytee (Dec 29, 2005)

I really like this one Serge. Beautiful work.


----------



## Mudder (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by terry q_
> <br />Serge
> 
> A very good looking pen.  If I had to chose between yours and a rattler pen it would be a very hard decision.  Does anyone have a process on how to make the blanks for a skin pen?
> ...



Terry, 

There are many different ways to do the skins. I have corresponded with Don and his process is really good. I am experimenting with Vacuum and so far my results have been pretty good but I have a small problem that I need to iron out before I write anything up. If you go to the IAP homepage you will find mand good articles on PR casting.

Try these for starters:

http://www.penturners.org/content/Embedding.pdf

http://www.penturners.org/content/acrylic.pdf

http://www.penturners.org/content/mold1.pdf

http://www.penturners.org/content/PR_Instructions.pdf

http://www.penturners.org/content/Casting_Polyester_Resin.pdf

I would also try a search of the postings because I believe that others have given some great pointers that did not make it into write-up's.



P.S. Serge, those are some fantastic looking pens.


----------



## terry q (Dec 29, 2005)

Serge
Thanks for the info.  Can you tell me how you attach the skin to your tubes and what does it look like at the seam?
Thanks,
Terry


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 29, 2005)

<b>Terry:</b> If done with TLC the seams are invisible. I glue the skins with CA. Do not make a butt seam, but overlap just a bit. Here is a picture of a rattlesnake pen on the back side where the seam is hiding.



<br />

<b>Scott:</b> I've been doing some research and Serge and I have been casting our PR in pressure pots. Have you seen the last snake skins I posted? Serge's sea snake was cast under pressure also.

<b>Serge:</b>My apologies for hijacking the thread, but I already had a picture of the seam side of a snake skin pen. The seam question get asks lots...right mate!

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## jbyrd24 (Dec 29, 2005)

That's one great looking pen. Looks dangerous ![:0][]


----------



## Darley (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br /><b>Terry:</b> If done with TLC the seams are invisible. I glue the skins with CA. Do not make a butt seam, but overlap just a bit. Here is a picture of a rattlesnake pen on the back side where the seam is hiding.
> 
> <b>Scott:</b> I've been doing some research and Serge and I have been casting our PR in pressure pots. Have you seen the last snake skins I posted? Serge's sea snake was cast under pressure also.
> ...



Don don't apologies and you're not hijacking the thread we are in the same pot [] ( pressurised or not ).

Terry I glue the skin with CA for the seam you can see it, as Don say the rattle snake are even and got consistency of scales so you will not see the seam, for mine you will see it because of the lack of scales here's the photos, for your info and other person the thickness of the rattle snake I brough fron Don lately is 0,0115" and the sea snake is 0.16" ( if I trust my digital calliper ) one thing as well the rattler snake skin is much soft and malleable than the sea snake skin who is like thin cardboard





<br />



<br />



<br />

I think it will be a dicussion on Yahoo penturner Paltalk when it will resume so come on and have a chat


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 30, 2005)

I have been using the boxes that the penn state stoppers come in to make my molds, they are the perfect size, little waste and little mess to clean up.... and a great price. You must tape up the bottoms to avoid leaking.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 30, 2005)

By the way...great looking pen!!...if you want to sell some skin, let me know.
Glenn


----------

